# A few unusal freebies (K)



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

http://store.cocoknits.com/categories/patterns/free-patterns/

The rugs are pretty, but would probably use t-shirt yarn myself


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Just what I need in front of the hearth where the dog lies. I think I will use t-shirt yarn as well.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, I saved the little light wrap/poncho


----------

